# Frequent Nausea



## dave690 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so just wanted to say hello to everyone first off.

Over the past 5 months I have been getting nausea very often, usually it is worse in the mornings and may get better as the day goes on, but then usually when I eat it comes back again. I have also noticed changes in my bowel movements in particular I am getting constipated occasionally. Also my stomach is very noisy.

I went to my GP, who did some blood tests, stool test and Ultrasound of my abdomen. The results of all these tests were clear, and so my GP said that I have IBS and stress. I tried doing the food map diet for a few weeks, followed by taking ethical nutrients IBS support for a few weeks and then Mintec for a few weeks and none of this made any difference. My GP then prescribed a course of antibiotics (Flagyl) however these did not improve my symptoms either.

I have since gone to a GI Specialist who had an endoscopy done which did not show anything, as well as a CT scan of my stomach and bowel, more blood tests, urine test and MRI of my brain, which all came back negative.

My specialist has tried me on Nexium and Motilium but there has also been no improvement.

I was just wondering if anyone has ever experienced anything like this before and how he or she treated it?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## sharp69 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Dave...
I too have similar symtomps. It started christmas day. My gp thought it was h pylori with a blood test. Back and side pains, bloating and cramping, odd stools no direhea, naseau all the time along with tired and dizzy. Im worried its cancer.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

sharp69, I just tested positive for H. Pylori in a blood test. If you have any update, please share it with us.


----------



## babs59 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, i was diagnosed with h. pylori in Dec of 2013.

I was in so much pain when I did my colonoscopy and endo. I just knew i had cancer of some sort.

well, the meds the dr gave me NOW has my stomach so messed up... I have been fighting these stomach

pains for a whole year.. Now they say I have ibs-c. Everyday is an experience for me. I regret taking all

those antibiotics..


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

babs59 said:


> Hi, i was diagnosed with h. pylori in Dec of 2013.
> 
> I was in so much pain when I did my colonoscopy and endo. I just knew i had cancer of some sort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about your experience. I don't really want to take the antibiotics, but probably the doctor will tell me to take them.

So if I understand it correctly, the treatment worsened your symptoms, right?


----------

